

Cloud Checklist - a Task Management Tool from Skybuffer [Review] - JaneD

Tasks, tasks, tasks…We are still trying to manage them using pen and paper. It is fast, but not optimal. How many times have you forgotten your notes? How often have you thrown away your written task lists by chance? You’ve made it hundreds and hundreds of times…<p>Computers, notebooks, mobile devices are all around us and what can be better than to plan and save your scheduling online? I prefer to use web clients because I swap between notebook, devices and terminal computers during the day. There are plenty enough online task management solutions available but I have selected one for me that is HTML5, fast, intuitive and lightweight. My choice is Cloud Checklist
http://apps.skybuffer.com/checklist
from Skybuffer. Nothing else – just multiple task lists management, tasks grouping and scheduling.<p>The best feature I like in Cloud Checklist is the scheduling overview. The main three reports can show me scheduled tasks from all lists I have access to in a monthly, weekly or daily view. I can also see completed tasks from the past for up to 365 days.<p>If needed it is possible to have a print version that is clear and nice formatted.<p>I can also share my task list with friends or colleagues via email and control their authorization. So, those who should just see my list will not be able to edit it. And that is excellent!<p>The main technical idea that is implemented in Cloud Checklist is the push changes from server method, so no need to click refresh button any more, you can enjoy collaborative work and get changes to the opened in browser list immediately when it is done by another person.<p>Cloud Checklist from Skybuffer is very competitive to the market leaders solution and is the very good alternative for those who like speed, simplicity and collaborative work.
======
JaneD
Here is a link to avoid Ctrl+C (+V): <http://apps.skybuffer.com/checklist>

------
akhramovich
Thank you! I’ve tried it and it looks very good! Simple and lightweight. Can
help to get things done

------
svalenda
Nice try and nice application

